

Skysense Launches Charging Pad for Drones - micheda
http://www.suasnews.com/2014/11/32488/skysense-launches-charging-pad-for-drones/

======
wantobefree
Hi, cool product. What is the size/weight of the module attached to the drone?

~~~
micheda
it comes in different sizes, from 50x50cm up to 2x2m. You can find much more
details on the pre-order page, skysense.de/pre-order

------
micheda
Hi guys, questions? I'm happy to chat

